# [SOLVED] SUmvision cyclone hd remote control



## sumvision help (Aug 24, 2009)

I've lost mine and have spent endless days posting on forums and emailing people for a replacement - will a universal remote work / how would i get the code / do i need a code -- im at my wits end heeeeeelp :upset:


----------



## browny91 (Feb 3, 2010)

did anyone ever find a code for this? ive searched everywhere for it


----------



## irishfirehound (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi
Did anyone get a solution for this problem?


----------

